# Can you still have a good time CHEAPLY in Spain - Hell yes!



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Last night we had a bit of an impromptu party. An "under the open skies in urban terraces" event - here in the village.

Started off as "just a quick (couple of pints) drink" at 20:30. Was supposedly just with another couple from the village - but it "sort of" grew.

Whence we wandered off to the local Bodega - several bottles of their (just slightly better than rough) wine & some local food - Pork steaks, Rabbit in Garlic, Salads plus coffees etc and a Moscatel to finish. 10 of us including two nippers (that eat like Starved Wolves). Not HUGE portions but more than enough I think we finished at about 1AM.

We had a fund of €20 each - and there's still €10 left.

Still rather stunned (though this could be a hangover)


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed yourself 
Hope your head is OK now


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Yup was soon cured - Had a call at 12:00 from the same folk to spend the rest of yesterday eating and drinking near their pool.


----------

